# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كيف تحمي الصداقة؟

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*كـــــــيــــف نحمــي صداقتنــا ؟؟ 



الصداقة كلمة جميلة .. ليس كل من يقولها يعمل بها .. وأن إيجاد الصديق المخلص شئ نادر في زماننا هذا .. 

في اعتقادي أن أساس الصداقة المخلصة يجب أن تحمل بين جوانبها مجموعة من النقاط أهمها : 

1- سلامة الصدر من الطرفين .. بحيث لا يكون هناك أي نوع من أنواع البغض أو الحقد أو الحسد أو الغيرة .... الخ 

ويبيت كل طرف مسامح للطرف الثاني .. 

في اعتقادي أن هذا البند هو من أهم البنود وأقلها التزاما .. لأن هذا الموضوع أمر ذاتي وداخلي .. ويجب للشخص 

أن يتغلب على نفسه في سبيل نجاح هذه الصداقة .. 


2- حب الخير للطرف الثاني .. بمعنى أن يحب الصديق لصديقه ما يحب لنفسه . 

3- أن يفرح لفرحه ويحزن لحزنه .. ويواسيه ويؤازره في أوقات المحن والشدائد .. ويساعده بقدر استطاعته عند الحاجة .. 

4- النصيحة .. وهي من أهم عناصر الصداقة المخلصة .. وتكون النصيحة بأسلوبها الجميل لا بأسلوب التعزير أو التوبيخ .. 


5- الإيثار .. وتعتبر أعلى مراتب الصداقة .. وتعني أن تعطي صديقك من الأشياء التي تحبها جدا .. شئ يعز عليك تقدمه لصديقك بنفس راضية .. 


6- الدفاع عن الصديق في الحق .. فإذا حاول شخص ما اللعب أو الاتهام أو محاولة التفرقة .. فلا بد للصديق أن يدافع عن صديقه في الحق . 

7- الظن بالخير .. كثيرا ما تحدث إشاعات وفتن بين الناس .. وكثيرا ما يحاول أناس التفريق بين أناس آخرين بدس معلومات غير صحيحة .. هنا يجب أخذ الحيطة والحذر وعدم الانجرار وراء تلك الظنون ..


8- الصراحة .. لابد أن يتوفر عنصر الصراحة بين الأصدقاء الذين ينوون أن تبني الصداقة بينهم وتستمر .. ونقيض الصراحة الكذب .. فكيف تكون الصداقة إذا بنيت على الكذب ؟! 


9- السؤال والاهتمام .. من أكثر الأمور التي تقرب الأصدقاء بعضهم من بعض عنصر الاهتمام وكثرة السؤال .. ولابد أن تحدث هذه الأمور بعفوية دون تكلف .. وأن يكون السؤال بسبب الحرص على الصديق .. على أن لا يزيد السؤال كثيرا خشية أن يحدث نوع من أنواع المضايقة .. 


10- الهدية .. فالهدية تودد العلاقات وتقويها .. وتبادل الهدايا في المناسبات السعيدة يزيد من قوة الصداقة ويمتنها .. 


11- زيارته في المرض .. من الأمور التي تزيد قوة الصداقة زيارة صديقك المريض والدعاء له بالشفاء . 


12- الدعاء للصديق وهو غائب .. أن يدعو الصديق لصديقه باسمه بالخير والصلاح باستمرار ..


13- حفظ السر .. إذا أمنك صديق على سر من أسراره فيجب الحفاظ على هذا السر مهما كانت الظروف .. وعدم استغلال السر عند الغضب لا سمح الله*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا قسايمه ... :Smile: 

نصائح من ذهب ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عفوا نادر.. هدفنا المحافظة على الصداقة التي من الصعب المحافظة عليها هذه ,, سرعان ما تتحول الى مصالح شخصية.

----------


## darkman

ميرسي الك على الموضوع

نحمي الصداقة دوما بالصدق المتبادل بينك و بين صديقك فقط
مع كل الحب

----------


## العالي عالي



----------

